# Good wavecast site for offshore Venice?



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

self explanatory. thanks in advance


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

http://alabama-offshore.com/Alabama_Offshore_Weather_Forecast.html


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Hit up the LA site: http://www.louisiana-offshore.com/



--can't get the above to show a clickable link, sorry --



You'll find Reefcast (the best), Wavecast, Current Buoys & Ship readings in Supermap, NWS & more..


----------

